
South Korean government planning Linux migration as Windows 7 support ends - ga-vu
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/south-korean-government-planning-linux-migration-as-windows-7-support-ends/
======
sarcasmatwork
Migrate? or switch? You don't migrate from Windows to Linux, you switch...
right? Hardware might be good still.. format disk, install Linux. Saved you
millions.

